# maximale Länge von Spalten ermitteln



## Gast (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich die maximale Länge der Spalte ermitteln.
z.B.: Ich habe in meine Datenbank eine Spalte vom Typ int die die maximale Länge 4 hat.
Kann ich auch den Datentyp der Spalte ermitteln?

Viele Grüße


----------



## SamHotte (17. Mai 2006)

Dass ein Zahlen-Datentyp eine maximale Länge haben soll, ist unwahrscheinlich, vermutlich hat er einen maximalen Inhaltswert. Diese Info sollte aus der DBMS-Dokumentation hervorgehen.

Ansonsten kannst du die spezielle Struktur deiner Relation natürlich auslesen, wenn es sich um ein RDBMS handelt.

War das die Frage?


----------



## Guest (17. Mai 2006)

nein, ich möchte wissen, wie ich mit Hilfe eines Java-Befehls die maximale Länge ermitteln kann, so dass beim
Import der Daten keine Fehler entstehen.


----------



## SamHotte (17. Mai 2006)

Dir könnte ein ResultSetMetaData-Objekt helfen (ich hab mich über Connection.getMetaData() mal dorthin gehangelt).


----------

